# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Bến Thành - Hồ Chí Minh

## dulichcungban

*GIỚI THIỆU CÔNG TY*

- Tên Việt Nam : CÔNG TY DỊCH VỤ DU LỊCH BẾN THÀNH (TNHH 1 THÀNH VIÊN)

- Tên Tiếng Anh : BENTHANH TOURIST SERVICE CO., LTD

- Tên Thương hiệu : BENTHANH TOURIST

- Thành lập : Ngày 9/12/1989.

- Vốn điều lệ :190.000.000.000 VNĐ

- Nhân sự: 740 người

- Tổng Giám Đốc : Ông Phạm Văn Công.

- *Trụ sở chính* : 70 Lý Tự Trọng, Q.1, Tp HCM

- *Điện thoại*: 84.8.38222979

*- Fax*: 84.8.38295060

- *Email*: benthanh@benthanhtourist.com.vn

- Website: .::www.benthanhtourist.com::.

*- Thành viên của* :
         Phòng Thương mại và Công nghiệp Việt Nam  - VCCI.
         Hiệp hội du lịch Việt Nam - VITA.
         Hiệp hội du lịch Châu Á Thái Bình Dương - PATA.
         Hiệp hội du lịch Nhật Bản - JATA.
         Hiệp hội  Du Lịch Hoa Kỳ - ASTA.


*- Lĩnh vực hoạt động*

                Tổ chức các tour du lịch trong nước & quốc tế.

                Tổ chức các hội nghị - hội thảo - sự kiện kết hợp du lịch.

                Dịch vụ tư vấn du học

                 Vận chuyển du lịch, đại lý hàng không.

                Nhà hàng, khách sạn, bar, karaoke.

                Dịch vụ kiều hối, vàng bạc đá quý

                Thương mại -xuất nhập khẩu.

                Hoạt động đầu tư : văn phòng cho thuê, đầu tư trong nước và liên doanh đầu tư với nước ngoài.

*Lời chào*

BenThanh Tourist là một trong những công ty du lịch quốc tế hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. Qua 20 năm phát triển liên tục và ổn định, du lịch Bến Thành đã xây dựng một thương hiệu uy tín trên thị trường trong và ngoài nước.

BenThanh Tourist có hệ thống mạng lưới kinh doanh khép kín và đa dạng về sản phẩm, rộng lớn về qui mô với nhiều hình thức hợp tác kinh doanh, góp vốn đầu tư hình thành nhiều sản phẩm, dịch vụ phong phú như : tour du lịch trong nước và quốc tế, tổ chức các hội nghị - hội thảo - sự kiện kết hợp du lịch, dịch vụ tư vấn du học, dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch, hệ thống văn phòng du lịch, khách sạn, nhà hàng, dịch vụ đầu tư và phát triển thương mại, đại lý phấn phối.

BenThanh Tourist với uy tín của thương hiệu qua nhiều năm, luôn xây dựng niềm tin cho khách hàng bằng cách phát huy các lợi thế của một đội ngũ nhân sự giàu kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực du lịch, chuỗi sản phẩm đa dạng & phong phú cùng hệ thống cơ sở vật chất tiện nghi nhằm thực hiện đúng những gì đã cam kết với khách hàng.
Thay mặt toàn thể cán bộ nhân viên công ty, chúc các Quý đối tác và Quý khách hàng thật nhiều sức khỏe, thành đạt. Chúng tôi  luôn nổ lực vì sự hợp tác thân thiện, hiệu quả và sự phát triển bền vững.


- Thành viên của :
         Phòng Thương mại và Công nghiệp Việt Nam  - VCCI.
         Hiệp hội du lịch Việt Nam - VITA.
         Hiệp hội du lịch Châu Á Thái Bình Dương - PATA.
         Hiệp hội du lịch Nhật Bản - JATA.
         Hiệp hội  Du Lịch Hoa Kỳ - ASTA.


     - Lĩnh vực hoạt động

                Tổ chức các tour du lịch trong nước & quốc tế.

                Tổ chức các hội nghị - hội thảo - sự kiện kết hợp du lịch.

                Dịch vụ tư vấn du học

                 Vận chuyển du lịch, đại lý hàng không.

                Nhà hàng, khách sạn, bar, karaoke.

                Dịch vụ kiều hối, vàng bạc đá quý

                Thương mại -xuất nhập khẩu.

                Hoạt động đầu tư : văn phòng cho thuê, đầu tư trong nước và liên doanh đầu tư với nước ngoài.

*Lời chào
*
BenThanh Tourist là một trong những công ty du lịch quốc tế hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. Qua 20 năm phát triển liên tục và ổn định, du lịch Bến Thành đã xây dựng một thương hiệu uy tín trên thị trường trong và ngoài nước.

BenThanh Tourist có hệ thống mạng lưới kinh doanh khép kín và đa dạng về sản phẩm, rộng lớn về qui mô với nhiều hình thức hợp tác kinh doanh, góp vốn đầu tư hình thành nhiều sản phẩm, dịch vụ phong phú như : tour du lịch trong nước và quốc tế, tổ chức các hội nghị - hội thảo - sự kiện kết hợp du lịch, dịch vụ tư vấn du học, dịch vụ vận chuyển du lịch, hệ thống văn phòng du lịch, khách sạn, nhà hàng, dịch vụ đầu tư và phát triển thương mại, đại lý phấn phối.

BenThanh Tourist với uy tín của thương hiệu qua nhiều năm, luôn xây dựng niềm tin cho khách hàng bằng cách phát huy các lợi thế của một đội ngũ nhân sự giàu kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực du lịch, chuỗi sản phẩm đa dạng & phong phú cùng hệ thống cơ sở vật chất tiện nghi nhằm thực hiện đúng những gì đã cam kết với khách hàng.
Thay mặt toàn thể cán bộ nhân viên công ty, chúc các Quý đối tác và Quý khách hàng thật nhiều sức khỏe, thành đạt. Chúng tôi  luôn nổ lực vì sự hợp tác thân thiện, hiệu quả và sự phát triển bền vững.

*Giới thiệu ý nghĩa logo công ty*

*Biểu tượng (icon)*

Biểu tượng được vẽ cách điệu từ hình ảnh 8 trái tim hòa nguyện vào nhau và kết hợp thành một hoa sen 8 cánh. Với 8 màu của biểu tượng thể hiện tính đa dạng, phong phú về sản phẩm, dịch vụ của BenThanh Tourist cũng như khách du lịch từ khắp nơi trên thế giới.

Màu sắc logo (brand color)

Logo BenThanh Tourist thuộc loại đa sắc, 8 trái tim với 8 màu khác nhau thể hiện 8 giá trị thương hiệu mà BenThanh Tourist muốn cống hiến cho khách hàng.

*Kiểu chữ (font) của logo*

Là bộ kiểu chữ Arial màu đen với đường nét đơn & đầy đặn, khá gần gũi và tương tự với kiểu chữ sử dụng trước đây của BenThanh Tourist. Cụm chữ tên thương hiệu BenThanh Tourist màu đen thể hiện sự chững chạc, trải nghiệm và đáng tin cậy

“Journey to your heart” với ý nghĩa “Hành trình đến trái tim” rất phù hợp với icon logo. Thể hiện tâm nguyện, sứ mệnh và triết lý kinh doanh của BenThanh Tourist với cam kết lấy khách hàng làm trọng tâm họat động, mong muốn “chinh phục và mua tấm lòng khách hàng” bằng sự thấu hiểu, chu đáo, tận tâm.

*Tầm nhìn*
BenThanh Tourist là công ty du lịch hàng đầu của Việt Nam và Đông Nam Á.

Sứ mệnh Luôn tạo ra chuỗi giá trị gia tăng cho các sản phẩm đa dạng, xứng đáng với sự hài lòng của khách hàng về thưởng ngoạn, thư giãn, trải nghiệm du lịch và cuộc sống trên khắp thế giới, bằng cách kết hợp ưu thế mạnh về kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực du lịch, sự chuyên nghiệp và uy tín của nguồn nhân lực nội bộ với mạng lưới các nhà cung cấp dịch vụ có chất lượng đáng tin cậy.

*Giá trị cốt lõi* 
Thấu hiểu nhu cầu của khách hàng về du lịch và trải nghiệm cuộc sống. 

- Tập trung vào chất lượng và sự tinh tế.

- Cung cấp chuỗi giá trị các sản phẩm và dịch vụ du lịch đa dạng, chất lượng và xuyên suốt.

- Luôn thực hiện đúng những gì đã cam kết với khách hàng.

- Khơi dậy cảm hứng cho một cộng đồng những người yêu thích xem du lịch như một phong cách sống để chia sẻ niềm đam mê của họ với những chuyến đi, khám phá và thưởng ngoạn.

----------

